# 1967 GTO Tachometer



## jhoverson (5 d ago)

I am looking for information about a tachometer for the 1967 GTO. Did they all have a Tachometer? Either in dash or on hood? Was it optional? Any info is appreciated


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Not all 67's came with tachs. I'd say very few did. The dash tach was part of the Rally Gage option and the hood tach was a dealer installed option.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tach was an option. So was a Rally Clock. If not ordered, you got a blank-out plate in the hole on the dash.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

For '67 the GTO would come with standard gauges unless you ordered a Rally Gauge Cluster which included an in-dash tach.
The tach alone was not offered with standard gauges, you had to upgrade to Rally Gauges.
If you wanted just a tach you could get the new Hood Tach as a dealer add-on which didn't require the Rally Gauges.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The 1967 hood tach was different in size than the 1968 and up hood tachs. 1967 was taller and had a redline of 5,200. 1968-72 was shorter and a redline of 5,100. 1968 had 2 versions, early & late. 1967 Overhead Cam tach had a redline of 5,500 as did the RA II.


----------

